# Altavoces coches



## josefrenpa (Ago 26, 2012)

En primer lugar presentarme, pues es la primera vez que entro en este foro, ruego vuestra comprensión pues se poco. Soy de Huelva (España).

Tengo un coche nuevo con una radio cd y veo que de fabrica no vienen los Tweeters, tiene el sitio vacío. ¿Puedo ponerle unos y como se montarían? ¿Se pueden unir con un cable con los que tengo en las puertas delanteras?  ¿Al ser una radio-cd normal sin amplificador, solo el propia de la radio, los movería bien?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 26, 2012)

mira si el coche es nuevo yo pensaria que ya tiene tweeters,







fijate en la puerta si son semejantes a esos, ya tienen, y si se pueden conectar ,no te sacan volumen ni potencia, considerable.el capacitor puede estar entre 2.2 a 4.7 micros, no polarizado.




cualquier cosa adjunta que modelo ,marca y año es el auto


----------



## josefrenpa (Ago 27, 2012)

Gracias por la rápida respuesta.

Los altavoces son normales, no como en la fotografia.
El coche es el BMW x1  básico del 2012, tiene dos altavoces en las puertas delanteras, pero tiene en una esquina de las puertas junto a la terminación del cristal, dos huecos vacios para los twitter, que bmw utiliza si pides radio profesional con hifi.
Yo solo quería saber, que si los pongo, mejoraría algo los agudos y siempre un altavoz mas mejoraría algo el sonido, sobre todo como dices bien, los de las puertas no son de dos o tres vias, pero yo los veo simples.
Un saludo.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 27, 2012)

que tal amigo, yo diria que si puedes cambies los parlantes de las puertas, por triaxiales, con eso mejorarías bastante el sonido sino, coaxiales y tweeters o solo los tweeters si quieres sentir los agudos, mas cerca. 
el circuito del tweeter es el de arriba, el capacitor puede ser de poliester de 2.2 o 4.7 micros por 200 o 400 volts, no es critico los micros, prueba y el que mejor suene ahi mismo  
 o dos electroliticos como estan en la figura






*aqui en la figura de arriba donde dice parlante debe decir tweeter*

un abrazo y aqui estamos


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 27, 2012)

Si compras unos tweeter especificos para car audio, ya vienen con su filtro incorporado, por lo tanto, solo tienes que conectarlos en paralelo a los que ya trae el vehiculo. Los montas en el sitio donde hay hueco, y mejorara el sonido del coche bastante. Yo lo hice asi, en mi anterior vehiculo, un KIA picanto y cambio el sonido mucho.


----------



## josefrenpa (Ago 29, 2012)

Muchas gracias, así lo haré, creo que es lo mejor. Mil gracias de nuevo


----------

